# Hi, I'm new here!



## jackieh (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi!
Just saying hello.  It says Newbies say hello here, so I am!
Don't really know how to use this site, but from somewhere else, it was recommended, so I'm here.
Have been insulin dependent for 38 years (on Wednesday!!).  I'm on 6/7 jabs a day at the moment.  There is a pump for me in a few months.  In the meantime does anyone know about the medtronic paradigm veo minimed pump?  Don't know if I'm meant to ask this here??  Just let me know please!
Jackieh


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome..........check out the pump section on the main message board.......


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum from me too.

Don't worry about asking things anywhere. If they're in the 'wrong' place there are plenty of mods to move them. So don't let that stop you asking.

Hopefully, you'll get the hang of things and find that this is a pretty good place to be.

Andy


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jackie and welcome to the forum. 

I have wondered many times about going on a pump, myself, but have always managed OK on injections so never really looked into it.
You will see lots of discussions on pumping on this forum and I'm sure you will get guidance on your questions.

It's also quite a friendly place, where some quite bizarre subjects get threaded (if such a word exists!)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jackieh, welcome to the forum  We have several members on the Veo, so I'm sure you will be able to get lots of information from them. If you look at this link it will give you an idea of how to use the site:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/faq.php?faq=vb_faq

Also, our Guidelines:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=15432

No question is considered silly here, so ask away, and don't feel as though you ought to know everything just because you've been diagnosed for a long time!  I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jackie  x


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

hi Jackie... a big welcome from me too


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome Jackie


Lanz


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jackie , im a pumper welcome to diabetessupport forum , im not on the same as you but i know there are pumpers on here that do  check out the pumping section


----------



## KateR (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jackie. Welcome from me too.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi welocme to the forum


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jackie and a warm welcome to this wonderful forum.x


----------



## alisonz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jackie and a warm welcome from me 3


----------



## shiv (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jackie, I'm on the model previous to the Veo. I'm hoping to start using the Animas Vibe in a couple of months when it is released. Is there anything in particular drawing you to the Medtronic, or does your clinic only deal with Medtronic pumps? They are a great bit of kit!


----------



## donnarob (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Jackie and a very warm welcome from me too! 

Donna


----------



## jackieh (Mar 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> Hi Jackie, I'm on the model previous to the Veo. I'm hoping to start using the Animas Vibe in a couple of months when it is released. Is there anything in particular drawing you to the Medtronic, or does your clinic only deal with Medtronic pumps? They are a great bit of kit!



Hi!
To be very honest, I'm taking part in some research dealing with hypo-awareness (or not in my case).  Didn't even realise when all this started that there was a pump (for me) at any point.  I saw that multiple daily injections was on a list, and thought, well I'm doing that anyway, not realising I could have been instantly on a pump if my "randomised selection" gave me one of these things.  At the moment I am injecting what the pump tells me after I have checked my blood.  I really am glad that I've got a few months to get used to it and get things tweeked a bit.  I didn't know people got to choose their pumps, so I didn't actually choose mine!  It was only yesterday somebody I know asked in their clinic for an Omnipod - I had to look it up on the internet a few weeks back when it was mentioned the first time!  Now you've said about this Animas Vibe, I shall have to look that one up too!
Are there vast differences between all these things?


----------



## Catareta (Mar 8, 2011)

A welcome from me - the people on here are great... any questions - fire away!


----------

